# Tell Me About Your Marans!



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all! I thought I would start this thread for y'all to get to share your experiences with Marans. Personally, my favorite breed of chicken if the French Black Copper Marans. I plan to one day create my own bloodlines of these amazing birds. I would love to hear what you like and dislike about the Marans. Thanks!  Feel free to post pictures!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm making my second attempt to get started in Marans.

Several years ago I bought hatching eggs from several different breeders. I got a fair start of chicks from those, but before I could get them going, I lost many of my chickens in a flood, then afterwards raccoons killed most of the rest, including the Marans.

My resources are small, so I've been spending more than a year now preparing to get going again. First I had to concentrate on predator-proof facilities. This isn't cheap, and then I need sturdy pens that look nice but won't break the bank. I've been buying what I need a little at a time and I'm almost ready to go.

I did get a few BCMs and splash last year, and this year, after being on a waiting list for months, I got Wheaton chicks and more BCMs.

And now I'm on another list, waiting for Black Tail Reds, and Silver Cuckoos.

It's been a long time coming, and I'm nearly there. Maybe I'll have hatching eggs to sell next year.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

ladycat said:


> I'm making my second attempt to get started in Marans.
> 
> Several years ago I bought hatching eggs from several different breeders. I got a fair start of chicks from those, but before I could get them going, I lost many of my chickens in a flood, then afterwards raccoons killed most of the rest, including the Marans.
> 
> ...


My first experience with them was not good. I got them from a private breeder and they did well the first few days, but then most of them got sick and died. A few of them survived, but they never did seem to completely come back to full health. I got rid of those and kept the best trio. The rooster wasn't the best, but he was the only one I had. The two hens was very good looking hens with nice copper hackles. The rooster was killed by another older rooster. I had them together and they never offered to mess with him, but one day the bigger older one just turned on him. And to top all that off, the neighbors dog killed the two hens. Ugh. I don't have any at this time. It just gets so hot here and they don't do well in the heat. I hope to get some more when I move somewhere cooler.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have made 4 attempts and spent a lot of money trying to get quality breeding stock to start with. What I have found out is BCM are not like established breeds, It's very hard to find a hen and a roo that don't have major faults that have to be dealt with. If it doesn't have feathered legs, breed it to one that has extra feathering etc. I don't have the pen space to grow out and cull that many birds. I love the dark eggs and am going to concentrate on egg color before working on SOP. 
I thought I had a good (Bev Davis) roo but every chick thrown has had feathers on the middle toe. I have a back up Ernie Harre roo that I am trying now with a Blue Copper (Bev Davis) hen that lays a 4 or 5. Thats the best I have now.

Not giving up yet! BCM are one of my favs too.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Been there and done that ...

I was not a happy camper.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> I love the dark eggs and am going to concentrate on egg color before working on SOP.


Same here. Egg color is priority.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My Golden Cuckoo Marans rooster is my favorite of my whole flock! He is such a gentleman. Caters to his ladies and protects his flock. My splash marans pullet is such a sweetheart! Also, my black copper is very kind as well. We aren't sure of (hopefully) her gender yet.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting some English Cuckoo Marans. Do they generally lay as dark of an egg as the French Black Copper? I was thinking that the Cuckoo would do better in the heat.


----------

